# Hutch for £20 Glasgow



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Not huge but for £20 pretty good!

Wanted it myself and I could get a ferret but OHs told me NO 

WOODEN OUTDOOR TWO TIER RABBIT HUTCH Pet Equipment & Accessories for Sale Glasgow


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

thats pretty good !! looks it good condition too !!


----------

